

How Taking a 20-Minute Walk Every Day Transformed My Approach to Work - richsinn
http://www.fastcompany.com/3035004/the-future-of-work/how-taking-a-20-minute-walk-every-day-transformed-my-approach-to-work

======
dobbsbob
Some schools here advocate this: [http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/morning-
exercise-to-spark-kids...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/morning-exercise-to-
spark-kids-learning-1.993446)

~~~
richsinn
Cool! With regards to morning exercises, my father who grew up in Korea said
that all the grade school kids did morning exercises every single day. It was
an organized event that required the entire school's participation. I think
even some companies in Korea partake in similar organized activities for the
whole company.

I also hear this practice is common in other East Asian countries like China.
Here's a video of Korean elementary school kids participating in morning
exercises:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi2TqeCQ2Do](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi2TqeCQ2Do)

